# Error 775 (after simply swapping receiver rooms)



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

I noticed that one of my HR 24 receivers in the bedroom was being too noisy for a couple nights, so I decided to swap it for one (HR24) that was in the basement.

Both were working fine prior to the swap. So I disconnected both and re-connected each in their new locations. Now the HR 24 connected in the bedroom is giving me the dreaded error 775. The other swapped receiver in the basement is working fine.

------

Note: I recently installed a Genie HR 44, and this is on the same "side" of the SWIM 16 as this bedroom location. But these are the only two receivers using the 8 feeds on this side of the SWIM. 5+2 < 8. And both the Genie HR 44 and the HR 24 receivers were working fine prior to this swap. Setup is #18.

-----

Any suggestions?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Check the coax connector on the receiver with the 775. Look at the center conductor. Is it in the middle and sticking out past the barrel nut 1/8"?


----------



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

Note: When I disconnect the splitter that splits the signal to run both to the HR24 and the Genie HR44 (on that side of the SWIM), it goes past configuration and then tells me that 103 satellite has error.

When I was hooking up the Genie, I had to go through a few times as it was giving me 119 errors.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you did not move the power inserter, you could give this a try.

Unplug all receivers and the power inserter.
Plug in the power inserter and wait for a minute,
then plug in each of the receivers.

I have seen posts that stated "if the receiver has power before the power inserter is plugged in that you will get this 775 error message".


----------



## milton (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

I got it to "work" even though the system setup failed. Originally 103 channels weren't in the guide, but they eventually were in there. Note that there are still low readings on some 103s transponders. Also, at one point, in the SWM transponder readings, it was giving me a "0" value for the 4th transponder.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

milton said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I got it to "work" even though the system setup failed. Originally 103 channels weren't in the guide, but they eventually were in there. Note that there are still low readings on some 103s transponders. Also, at one point, in the SWM transponder readings, it was giving me a "0" value for the 4th transponder.


I don't think that is a problem. I read somewhere what the numbers actually are.
My system is not having any problems and my SWM numbers are 100, 0, 0 , 100, 100, 97, 97
9 - 16 : 97


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Check out post # 3 here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/156739-swm-transponder-signal-readings/



milton said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I got it to "work" even though the system setup failed. Originally 103 channels weren't in the guide, but they eventually were in there. Note that there are still low readings on some 103s transponders. Also, at one point, in the SWM transponder readings, *it was giving me a "0" value for the 4th transponder.*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unplug All your receivers and the power to the swim. After a few minutes plug in the swim. Let it boot then plug in the receivers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help.

I got it to "work" even though the system setup failed. Originally 103 channels weren't in the guide, but they eventually were in there. Note that there are still low readings on some 103s transponders. Also, at one point, in the SWM transponder readings, it was giving me a "0" value for the 4th transponder.
Dont worry about the SWM transponders, they are meaningless. a 0 means that that channels is being used by another receiver/DVR


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, don't worry about low or even 0 readings on various transponders on 103(s), as they are for spotbeams where most if not all may fall partially or wholly outside your location's geography.

Focus instead on highest levels for Ku band national beam transponders at 101 (except spotbeam tps. 4, 12, 18, 20, 26, and 28), 110 tps. 8, 10, and 12 (though none are used in the U.S.currently), and 119 (except SB tps. 23, 25, 29, and 31).

And all Ka band CONUS transponders at 99( c ), 103(ca), and 103(cb).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> 110 tps. 8, 10, and 12 (though none are used in the U.S.currently), /quote]
> 
> Puerto Rico is part of the US.....


----------

